# JUST IN from the date from HELL



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So after weeks of texts...sending pics etc..etc...i finally meets up with this guy....

he turns up a bit p.issed " cause he was nervous"...alarm bells started ringing but i though just keep an open mind......goes to the pub...2 beers in hes p.issed...im not....starts with the " so do u fancy me"? line....im like not sure yet ( i was already like no way) but u dont say and just go with it:laugh:....fast forward to another bar and 3rd beer....hes like..." look do u like me or what" ? but aggresive....im like...look m8....its a beer...chance to get to know you....nothing heavy.....he says " shut the f.uck up " and tell me....cause i think ur hot...i was like...lisen knob'ead.....ur drunk, gettin aggresive and makin a right c.ock of urself...so go home sleep it off....and we'll talk tomoz....( ive no intention:laugh..just had 7 calls from him.....WTF!!!

ANYONE ELSE HAD THE 1ST DATE FROM HELL??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate....

ALWAYS make the first date an hour, for a coffee somewhere nuetral then give you bith chance to see how it goes.

Done plenty of these and its the way forward.

Let me know if he keeps bothering you l will kick his as* for you !


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

You spelt lick wrong GM


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I've never dated a guy so have no idea on what advice you give for that, apart from ck jelly if you're dft and a cork if you're not.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

freeline said:


> You spelt lick wrong GM


I have dyspepsia !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate....
> 
> ALWAYS make the first date an hour, for a coffee somewhere nuetral then give you bith chance to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


lolo...tks pal.....were up to 13th call now..i mean you cant aggresivley force someone to like you...FFS


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've never dated a guy so have no idea on what advice you give for that, apart from ck jelly if you're dft and a cork if you're not.


didnt know calvin klein was branching out into sexual lubricants..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> lolo...tks pal.....were up to 13th call now..i mean you cant aggresivley force someone to like you...FFS


You can mate but its usually called rape !!

Oh another tip PAYG phone !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've never dated a guy so have no idea on what advice you give for that, apart from ck jelly if you're dft and a cork if you're not.


its new to me too buddy.....early days with blokes......and whats " dft" ?? lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> You can mate but its usually called rape !!
> 
> Oh another tip PAYG phone !


16


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> didnt know calvin klein was branching out into sexual lubricants..


actually for the record...i worked with calvin klein for 11 years...and yes they make a body gel....l launched it in the uk...lol


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> actually for the record...i worked with calvin klein for 11 years...and yes they make a body gel....l launched it in the uk...lol


where you stick your body gel is nobody's business apart from yours and the little thai midget you have strapped on the front..but i will have to add though that i dont think CK was aiming at that particular market..


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> its new to me too buddy.....early days with blokes......and whats " dft" ?? lol


Down to fu<k


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> didnt know calvin klein was branching out into sexual lubricants..


Oh Yeah h's got his willy/fingers in many pies


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> where you stick your body gel is nobody's business apart from yours and the little thai midget you have strapped on the front..but i will have to add though that i dont think CK was aiming at that particular market..


lol..what midget...and yes calvin was aiming for that market...lol....



DiamondDixie said:


> Down to fu<k


 oh?...might pinch that....



DiamondDixie said:


> Oh Yeah h's got his willy/fingers in many pies


calvin sold out 6 years ago...retired....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh watch urself mate. ill tell u the same thing i tell the girls. dont meet weirdos online for dates. 9/10 a diff person shows up to the person u thought was gonna


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> yeh watch urself mate. ill tell u the same thing i tell the girls. dont meet weirdos online for dates. 9/10 a diff person shows up to the person u thought was gonna


yea ur right....folk are never what they seem

he said i was exactly what he thought ...and more 

it took me a month to say yes...and tbh i was hoping it would be better,

he works out, runs etc etc...so a common base.....so thought we would click,

but what i got was an arrogant meat head.....should have known :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> yea ur right....folk are never what they seem
> 
> he said i was exactly what he thought ...and more
> 
> ...


Just give me one more chance pal

:lol:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Your date sounds like my ex best friend.

Name isn't Scott by any chance?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Just give me one more chance pal
> 
> :lol:


naw..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and stop calling me FFS.....MY VOICEMAILS FULL ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Your date sounds like my ex best friend.
> 
> Name isn't Scott by any chance?


no dude.....and x BF....? SPILL...why?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

lol tammy, your antic sharing makes me laugh  iv never had a date from hell, iv had 1 awkward date where she was the complete oppersite to what she seemed so I cut it short after 20 minutes. didnt even get a finger up my bum


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> no dude.....and x BF....? SPILL...why?


The knobhead used to turn up half cut when we were going out (on a night out as mates :innocent: ) and after 2hrs i'd be carrying the fecker home sloshed.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

russforever said:


> lol tammy, your antic sharing makes me laugh  iv never had a date from hell, iv had 1 awkward date where she was the complete oppersite to what she seemed so I cut it short after 20 minutes. didnt even get a finger up my bum


wat???.cheeky bitch....u deserve a finger job after a hard days work !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggression said:


> The knobhead used to turn up half cut when we were going out (on a night out as mates :innocent: ) and after 2hrs i'd be carrying the fecker home sloshed.


well thats kinda what just happened....soon as i saw him i was like...ur p.issed....ruined it tbh.....but i didnt carry him....i pointed to the train statio and legged it...lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

KJW said:


> Unlucky big man. On the plus side you've seen the worst side early on...makes it more difficult if you've grown close to someone and they blow up on you.


yea tru dude.....but all the ingredients were there......tha demon drink ruined it !


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

russforever said:


> lol tammy, your antic sharing makes me laugh  iv never had a date from hell, iv had 1 awkward date where she was the complete oppersite to what she seemed so I cut it short after 20 minutes. didnt even get a finger up my bum


Women are harder work as they get older. When i was between the age of 13-16 i always managed to slip a cheeky finger up a girls bum. :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Women are harder work as they get older. When i was between the age of 13-16 i always managed to slip a cheeky finger up a girls bum. :thumbup1:


pfff dont wanna stick my finger up a girls bum, i gain nothing from that haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> So after weeks of texts...sending pics etc..etc...i finally meets up with this guy....
> 
> he turns up a bit p.issed " cause he was nervous"...alarm bells started ringing but i though just keep an open mind......goes to the pub...2 beers in hes p.issed...im not....starts with the " so do u fancy me"? line....im like not sure yet ( i was already like no way) but u dont say and just go with it:laugh:....fast forward to another bar and 3rd beer....hes like..." look do u like me or what" ? but aggresive....im like...look m8....its a beer...chance to get to know you....nothing heavy.....he says " shut the f.uck up " and tell me....cause i think ur hot...i was like...lisen knob'ead.....ur drunk, gettin aggresive and makin a right c.ock of urself...so go home sleep it off....and we'll talk tomoz....( ive no intention:laugh..just had 7 calls from him.....WTF!!!
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAD THE 1ST DATE FROM HELL??


Thats what you get when you cheat on the Paycheck, you've been honeytrapped suger.



GYMHEADZ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I hope you are all ok, I would just like to introduce you to our new quality affordable ranges, www.gymheadz-sportswear.co.Uk. Which range are you?
> 
> GYMHEADZ sportswear


Stop posting this, it's very annoying. I am now going to personally get everyone I know to write about how sh!te your brand is on facebook; review sites and place posters in all my local gyms.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Women are harder work as they get older. When i was between the age of 13-16 i always managed to slip a cheeky finger up a girls bum. :thumbup1:


lol..dude...he meant up HIS BUM.....:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats what you get when you cheat on the Paycheck, you've been honeytrapped suger.
> 
> ahhh sorry babe.....i was weak....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Thats alright, just give me a sleeping beauty next time i'm asleep.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> lol..dude...he meant up HIS BUM.....:laugh:


Yea i know, i was talking about anal antics in general...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Last bad date i had was my fault lol... i took some girl out, she was unbelievably hot and everything was going perfect

in the club toilets my friend said "here i have some good coke here, want any?" so i took 2 grams like an idiot and i

instantly sniffed the majority of one.... went back to see this girl, but i was that wasted i had lost the ability to speak

Sometimes if i have too much, i can't speak :/ after a bit, she just left and i was well pi55ed off ha, we learn tho


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Women are harder work as they get older. When i was between the age of 13-16 i always managed to slip a cheeky finger up a girls bum. :thumbup1:


You are bang on! Reps


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> bang on! Reps


really? Only gave me a semi.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> whats that?..... :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> oh soz pal.....the thing about anal is.......well its anal... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ^^ fixed


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

When I was a 3rd year I fingered a 6th formers bum in the school girl toilets in one of the cubicles. A female teacher came in the other one and took a hefty sh1t. Was weird. Still took a blowy after. But put me off a bit.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> really? Only gave me a semi.


Reminded me of something (which I have since posted)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> Reminded me of something (which I have since posted)


ROFL! Awesome story.

P.S you don't know what a sleeping beauty is!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I may have invented the sleeping beauty, not entirely sure. I might have picked it up from somewhere or just invented. Letg me google it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

A sleeping beauty is like a scissors position, but thats not what I mean. So I invented it, but ripped off the name, DAMN!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> ROFL! Awesome story.
> 
> P.S you don't know what a sleeping beauty is!!!


Honestly it freaked me. I had my index in her brown pocket and she comes in and lays a fat one.

I don't, do tell...


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like when you put one in her jacksie then spark her out while you're in


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dude...whats with the "sizar coach" thing?



freeline said:


> Honestly it freaked me. I had my index in her brown pocket and she comes in and lays a fat one.
> 
> I don't, do tell...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> Sounds like when you put one in her jacksie then spark her out while you're in


na more like a rim/blow job....


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dude...whats with the "sizar coach" thing?


Iirc, before I went away I was posting on here a while back and he was posted some matter of fact sh1t that wound me and another member up and he said he had a coach or something like that. So I said I was it.

Reading some of his posts since he actually seems ok. So maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive been that "date from hell" a few times lol


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> na more like a rim/blow job....


I have one girl who comes over and adores licking my Rolf. I just let her hoss on while I watch tv.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Ive been that "date from hell" a few times lol


Hey Barbell, can you stop ringing Pelayo please


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sleeping Beauty:

The act of jizzing on a partners face while they are asleep. Even better when performed on a stranger.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Sleeping Beauty:
> 
> The act of jizzing on a partners face while they are asleep. *Even better when performed on a stranger*.


is that before or after you steal their belongings from the house you've just broken into


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> is that before or after you steal their belongings from the house you've just broken into


Definatly after, it's my calling card. Imagine waking up and theres a snail trail on your cheek spelling "JP", then they get downstairs and find everything gone. BOOM!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

My god that does sound like a bad date dude. There will be better dates


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> Iirc, before I went away I was posting on here a while back and he was posted some matter of fact sh1t that wound me and another member up and he said he had a coach or something like that. So I said I was it.
> 
> Reading some of his posts since he actually seems ok. So maybe it's time for a change.


hes my m8 dude....hes a good guy and knows his s.hit


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> hes my m8 dude....hes a good guy and knows his s.hit


Perhaps he was just having a bad day then. Tbh it was funny at the time and I'm sure he's not that bothered by it. Or has even seen it in months. He seems sound.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Last bad date i had was my fault lol... i took some girl out, she was unbelievably hot and everything was going perfect
> 
> in the club toilets my friend said "here i have some good coke here, want any?" so i took 2 grams like an idiot and i
> 
> ...


Raptor you never seise to amuse me with your storeys!!

I was on a date a few years back with this bird that was a bit older than me, we went to this bar and some how got on to the subject of taking coke.

Was chatting away and she said she got on it big time a few years back. So we carry on with the date all seems to be going well.

We then move on to a club, in thee for about half an hour and I decide it would be a good idea to get some little fellas. So off a go and come back and she has scarpered!! Looked all over for her and she was gone

Speak to her a few days later and she said it freaked her out that we were talking about coke and she had to get off

Any way I just got trashed and had a top night on my jack jones haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bunny boiler.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Least id treat you like a real lady Thomas then boot your back doors in real gentle lol


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a date from hell once.....after a few drinks he leaned forward to whisper to me and said

''I have a rubber mask in my pocket would you like to see it?''.......I was out of there like a rocket! WTF?????


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

x


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> pure fiction


I think you need to take get a pic of Raptor and beat off over it for a while to get this love you have for him out of your system.

I dont think there is a topic he talks about where you dont acuse him of telling porkies

Awwwwww young love :wub:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> lolo...tks pal.....were up to 13th call now..i mean you cant aggresivley force someone to like you...FFS


He really wants to tap that ass lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> So after weeks of texts...sending pics etc..etc...i finally meets up with this guy....
> 
> he turns up a bit p.issed " cause he was nervous"...alarm bells started ringing but i though just keep an open mind......goes to the pub...2 beers in hes p.issed...im not....starts with the " so do u fancy me"? line....im like not sure yet ( i was already like no way) but u dont say and just go with it:laugh:....fast forward to another bar and 3rd beer....hes like..." look do u like me or what" ? but aggresive....im like...look m8....its a beer...chance to get to know you....nothing heavy.....he says " shut the f.uck up " and tell me....cause i think ur hot...i was like...lisen knob'ead.....ur drunk, gettin aggresive and makin a right c.ock of urself...so go home sleep it off....and we'll talk tomoz....( ive no intention:laugh..just had 7 calls from him.....WTF!!!
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAD THE 1ST DATE FROM HELL??


Sounds a bit gay tbh :cool2:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sounds a bit gay tbh :cool2:


Dont forget you coat on the way out for your taxi lad :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sounds a bit gay tbh :cool2:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> pure fiction


Gooood get a bloody life will you, are you really that pathetic that you have to call every story?

YOU NEED HELP


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Gooood get a bloody life will you, are you really that pathetic that you have to call every story?
> 
> YOU NEED HELP


I think he wants a threesome with you and me mate...


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I think he wants a threesome with you and me mate...


You dont mind if i watch do you lads?

I will sit in the cornor and just observe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> You dont mind if i watch do you lads?
> 
> I will sit in the cornor and just observe


Fill your boots mate....... all we need is for Gary ( sorry Rompa) to turn up....

You find keyboard warriors tend to stay well hidden..


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> You dont mind if i watch do you lads?
> 
> I will sit in the cornor and just observe


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you want to be in my gang....my gang...my gang...come to Vietnam...where everything is PAYG!!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wtffff


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Fill your boots mate....... all we need is for Gary ( sorry Rompa) to turn up....
> 
> You find keyboard warriors tend to stay well hidden..


oooooow i like hide and seek!!

This will be an exciting experience :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> wtffff


Whats up mate ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think he wants a threesome with you and me mate...


Make that a foursome.



gemilky69 said:


> Whats up mate ?


My cock


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok..so after 18 calls.......the texts start at 607am this morning.....fast forward to 9 texts later..................


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ok..so after 18 calls.......the texts start at 607am this morning.....fast forward to 9 texts later..................


You must have made a good impression lad!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

what do the texts say?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ok..so after 18 calls.......the texts start at 607am this morning.....fast forward to 9 texts later..................


type what he text you on here..in the mood for some male on male amusement


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> what do the texts say?


How can you say that J!!! You have been sending them heck your out box :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> You must have made a good impression lad!


u be the judge


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

is that you or him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> is that you or him?


I can never tell, I'de need a pic of the back of his head.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> type what he text you on here..in the mood for some male on male amusement


OK..READY.....

2334...hi pal i really like you

2346...hi buddy...tks for tonight

607....ho thomas....sorry for makimg an asss of maself last night

0735..dont normally get hangovers but this is a bad one

0822...do u want to see me again?

1041...Are you not speaking to me?

1110...i really like you, getting drunk wasn't my finest hour

..........


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> is that you or him?


me


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> me


xx


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> OK..READY.....
> 
> 2334...hi pal i really like you
> 
> ...


perhaps he was genuinely nervous.. one drink becomes two..needed a bit of confidence but over shot it..if you dont think he was a total and utter john thomas (see what i did thurr) give him one last chance and be clear if he comes around drunk as ar$eholes youre gonna walk away on the spot.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> xx


i knw..hes only human...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

so i replied

gary im not judging you for being drunk, but all the texts and calls are abit excessive, i dont feel the same about you as you do me, didnt want to say last night cause you were so drunk, no hard feelings dude x


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

giv the poor lad a 2nd chance nerves can get the best of us but if you meet again thomas do a full ukm review!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Críostóir said:


> giv the poor lad a 2nd chance nerves can get the best of us but if you meet again thomas do a full ukm review!


no


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> so i replied
> 
> gary im not judging you for being drunk, but all the texts and calls are abit excessive, i dont feel the same about you as you do me, didnt want to say last night cause you were so drunk, no hard feelings dude x


ROFL B!tch got owned.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> so i replied
> 
> gary im not judging you for being drunk, but all the texts and calls are abit excessive, i dont feel the same about you as you do me, didnt want to say last night cause you were so drunk, no hard feelings dude x


cant say fairer that that can you.. if hes a decent geezer he'll take it on the chin (like he does with other stuff) and be sound.. then you never know in the future.. if he acts a tw4t then you know you jumped ship well..


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

you got others lined up then thomas or back to land of singledom?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Críostóir said:


> you got others lined up then thomas or back to land of singledom?


2 more......it was process of elimination....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> cant say fairer that that can you.. if hes a decent geezer he'll take it on the chin (like he does with other stuff) and be sound.. then you never know in the future.. if he acts a tw4t then you know you jumped ship well..


dude..i could care less if hes got bigger chin bangers than maggie thatcher...its over.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

it's a good woman you need pel....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

coflex said:


> it's a good woman you need pel....


dude...ive just left women a few month ago....


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Forget him mate. His bumhole is prob like a clowns pocket anyway


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> dude...ive just left women a few month ago....


see....you're on a slippery slope already...lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you're well out of it. nervous or not, you've seen what he's like when he's drunk and it's not pretty.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Turning to drunk is just a mask to cover a sh1t personality - but I was nervous, fvck off mate don't want any awkward cvnts in my life!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

That's some weird sh1t with the texts right there! This guy has zero gayme (see what I did there lol)...excessive texts is enough to turn anyone off, this guy needs to check himself before he wrecks himself lol!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> so i replied
> 
> gary im not judging you for being drunk, but all the texts and calls are abit excessive, i dont feel the same about you as you do me, didnt want to say last night cause you were so drunk, no hard feelings dude x


sorry I am confused, is this crazy man one of the five candidates?

(don't tell me that he is the mr corperate)


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I found many many strange guys in my staying here

If I am going to write down the story it can be a book.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dont do dates - kidnap is much easier and more cost effective, it actually costs nothing but time after the 4th successful kidnap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread......



Pelayo said:


> OK..READY.....
> 
> 2334...hi pal i really like you
> 
> ...


Obviously he realises he's [email protected] up, but this is borderline harrassment IMO... and not a good indicater of how he would handle a relationship...



Pelayo said:


> so i replied
> 
> gary im not judging you for being drunk, but all the texts and calls are abit excessive, i dont feel the same about you as you do me, didnt want to say last night cause you were so drunk, no hard feelings dude x


Good response

Right Pelayo , a question for you .... do you have any gay friends you can go out and socialise with ?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Obviously he realises he's [email protected] up, but this is borderline harrassment IMO... and not a good indicater of how he would handle a relationship...
> 
> Right Pelayo , a question for you .... do you have any gay friends you can go out and socialise with ?


I see that means Pelayo is very attractive (at least for some people). You know good looking guys are always followed by admirers, some of them are a bit crazy that's all. Even I got several, just most of them are not very normal LOL

what, greshie, you want to be his gay friend (friend-friend)?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

narraboth said:


> I see that means Pelayo is very attractive (at least for some people). You know good looking guys are always followed by admirers, some of them are a bit crazy that's all. Even I got several, just most of them are not very normal LOL
> 
> *what, greshie, you want to be his gay friend *(friend-friend)?


Not at all .... but I have some serious points to make depending on his answer


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> so **** pick up dates online ?? people you dont know or have seen before - sad sad sad


... and straight people don't pick up dates online ?? .....


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> so **** pick up dates online ?? people you dont know or have seen before - sad sad sad


If gay men can 'assume' all men around them are gay, and if all gay men can openly tell that they are gay, they might use internet less.

Some straight people just don't know they've got adventages by suppressing others.

and watch the term you use, bigot.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

labelling gay men as '****' is actually quite offensive


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im surprised that douchebag(romper) hasnt been banned yet. anytime ive seen a post from him its troll material


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> spoken like a trrue homosexual !


romper why comment if you have nothing good to say ? it just makes you look a fool .

there is lots of stalkers freaks and weirdos that are straight some even live in vietnam .


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> good point - i dont personally and never will do - too much bullsh*t online


Agreed ... though the internet can be useful for casual meets, especially in rural areas....



romper stomper said:


> My most humble of apologies for any offence caused - I will drop all old (what i thought non offensive) slang terms and use homosexual in future.


Apology accepted ... homosexual or Gay are the safest terms .. though Queer has also been appropriated by some sections of gaydom ... but needs to be used with care ....



romper stomper said:


> Gay clubs , bars , gyms ?? non existant ??


Indeed.... and underlays my question to Pelayo


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rompar,you critisize people on here for moaning,yet all your post's seem bitchy

and personal for some reason, maybe your just frustrated or lonely,either

way.. try and be nice sometimes,it dont cost anything


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

nobheads tryin to backtrack now - lol douchebag


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> im surprised that douchebag(romper) hasnt been banned yet. anytime ive seen a post from him its troll material





eezy1 said:


> nobheads tryin to backtrack now - lol douchebag


Romper can walk the line and sometimes cross it when it comes to his opinions and insults.....but as long as he does not insult a member he is not doing anything to be banned for, you however eezy1 have insulted him twice so please explain why you can express your opinion via insults but Romper cannot??? do it again and you will be banned.....

guys if you have nothing valid to say on subjects like these don't post....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

now i know how the girl feels that agrees to go out on a date wiv me


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I stopped reading at "guy"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually quite like the term "***", If I was gay I think I'de like been called that, not sure why, but I would. I've never like Queer, just seems abit boring. Homosexual is crap, far too boring. **** is ok by me. Ermmmm, yep I definatly like ***.

Although obviously others don't, so I wouldn't use it.

I do kinda feel sorry for this stalker guy, he messed up and seems like he doesn't know what to do, so is just panicking like a tortoise on its back.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

wow that sounds sh1tty

Only way that could have been worse would be if it was ment to be a lady !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive just read this entire thread and what i can gather is that Peylao's gay, surely not


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

im considering giving Pelayo a date myself.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Ive just read this entire thread and what i can gather is that Peylao's gay, surely not


ah, i think he's a pretty happy chappy most of the time....don't think i would go so far as to say he's gay though.

but he def takes it up the poop chute....

or so laurie told me....

:lol:


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> Gay clubs , bars , gyms ?? non existant ??


So now gay people are only allowed to know friends in gay clubs and bars?

Aren't straight people often complaining gay guys starring other men in gyms?

'f*cking ***s, it's the place to work out, not the place for you to hook up'

Straight men don't like being 'liked' by gay men in anywhere, office, gyms or swimming pool. Gay men better go off to 'their places' to warm each other. Straight men of course, can fancy girls where ever they want. Doesn't gay-internet-friendship fit straight men's need best?

Even so, some straight men would still have things to say:

oh, those pathetic gay, they hook up random people in gay clubs, meet unknown people on internet. My ex girlfriend was from the place i worked, I never need to go on line to get ladies. *I am morally higher.* btw, the guy sit next to my desk look like a ***, if he dares to touch me I will beat his nose off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> So now gay people are only allowed to know friends in gay clubs and bars?
> 
> Aren't straight people often complaining gay guys starring other men in gyms?
> 
> ...


I like gay mates, they are always hyper.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rite........

What have l missed...

Who is banned

Who is gay

and who's had bum sex ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Rite........
> 
> What have l missed...
> 
> ...


well, ok. You've missed me.

No-ones banned

Greshie, Narraboth, Pelayo and romper stomper are gay

whos had bum sex? See above


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> well, ok. You've missed me.
> 
> No-ones banned
> 
> ...


You forgot yourself. x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> well, ok. You've missed me.
> 
> No-ones banned
> 
> ...


REEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYY

Well things suddenly become clearer in Gary's world....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> I love man milk. I've been knocking em out hourly to Pelayo's ass pic in the I'm Straight thread, I was worried about going in there, but then realised I'm so gay no-one could turn me, so I went in. Glad I did now, hmmmmmm Pelayo yummy


Just see this quote Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Just see this quote Milky.


AWESOME !!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I like gay mates, they are always hyper.


i agree.....plus they always offer you their last rolo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

coflex said:


> i agree.....plus they always offer you their last rolo.


So thats there game is it ............

I KNEW IT !!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

in fact ..... gay chums aren't the pain in the @ss that some people would have you believe... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

calm yer kegs hetros....worse than a gay bunfight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> calm yer kegs hetros....worse than a gay bunfight :lol: :lol:


See what you have caused with your homosexual shinanigans !!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

hetros????

i'm offended at that derogatory term!!!

:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I wanna see a gay bunfight!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Just be glad this guy didnt turn up:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

would it not be a gay bumfight?

just curious like....

about the bum...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Just caught up with this thread......
> 
> Obviously he realises he's [email protected] up, but this is borderline harrassment IMO... and not a good indicater of how he would handle a relationship...
> 
> ...


i go to gay places about 1/ 2 times a month or sometimes months go by, and yea ive got a gay m8 in glasgow.....but all my m8s are straight, and all my social m8 s are too,

theres a few really cool bars in my area.....great fun, good people......thats where i mainly hang out...and tbh most guys i meet are in straight places.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i go to gay places about 1/ 2 times a month or sometimes months go by, and yea ive got a gay m8 in glasgow.....but all my m8s are straight, and all my social m8 s are too,
> 
> theres a few really cool bars in my area.....great fun, good people......thats where i mainly hang out...and tbh most guys i meet are in straight places.


hang out with your wang out baby


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

freeline said:


> hang out with your wang out baby


BAD IDEA !!

Have you seen his "wang" ?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> BAD IDEA !!
> 
> Have you seen his "wang" ?


pm please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

freeline said:


> pm please


Mate it was voted biggest on UKM 4 yrs running !!!

Its some scary sh*t !


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate it was voted biggest on UKM 4 yrs running !!!
> 
> Its some scary sh*t !


such a big knob and its wasted on a mans bumhole. should be out spltting differences left right and centre not delving into the cadbury cave.

whens the smalles competition so i can start limbering up...?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

freeline said:


> such a big knob and its wasted on a mans bumhole. should be out spltting differences left right and centre not delving into the cadbury cave.
> 
> whens the smalles competition so i can start limbering up...?


Depends on how you see things mate...

Smallest was won by Uriel..... almost inverted it is.... closely followed by Romper ......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sooooo....anyway update time..... 

Gets a text this morning saying can we still be m8s? i said ofcourse we can......i do have a heart ya know ...lol...

anyhoo onwards and upwards......goin for a JUICE with a bloke at the weekend.....his in to BBuilding.. a fireman so hardly drinks....talks about food, gym workin out all the time, sooo sounds promising ( cross everything lads)...lol


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Depends on how you see things mate...
> 
> Smallest was won by Uriel..... almost inverted it is.... closely followed by Romper ......


im just jiving. he can bum-pummel whoever his heart desires. it was just length-jealousy talking.

Hilarious..The biggest knob on the board actually has the second smallest.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> anyhoo onwards and upwards......goin for a JUICE with a bloke at the weekend.....his in to BBuilding.. a fireman so hardly drinks....talks about food, gym workin out all the time, sooo sounds promising ( cross everything lads)...lol


one glass of test400 coming right up


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Depends on how you see things mate...
> 
> *Smallest was won by Uriel.*.... almost inverted it is.... closely followed by Romper ......


yea but he makes up for it with his personality ...he would laugh the knickers aff ye...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yea but he makes up for it with his personality ...he would laugh the knickers aff ye...


I keep baiting the rat bastard but he aint biting tonight !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I keep baiting the rat bastard but he aint biting tonight !


Try....TM


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's hope this fireman sorts you out with abit of up hill gardening mate!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> sooooo....anyway update time.....
> 
> anyhoo onwards and upwards......goin for a JUICE with a bloke at the weekend.....his in to BBuilding.. a fireman so hardly drinks....talks about food, gym workin out all the time, sooo sounds promising ( cross everything lads)...lol


I hope there is more to him than this ... otherwise he will become intensely boring after a while ! (and I mean in the conversational sense Jpay and others ... not in any sexual sense ... before you start twisting my words !!)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I hope there is more pics of him to come, I want to see more of him than this... otherwise this will become intensely boring after a while!....and I mean in the sexual sense


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Let's hope this fireman sorts you out with abit of up hill gardening mate!


lol....not sure what that means but hey im up 4 it...lol



Greshie said:


> I hope there is more to him than this ... otherwise he will become intensely boring after a while ! (and I mean in the conversational sense Jpay and others ... not in any sexual sense ... before you start twisting my words !!)


dude...its what im like too.....i love all that talk......hes a personal trainer too......RESULT!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i cant wait for your " im gay thread" lol....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> i go to gay places about 1/ 2 times a month or sometimes months go by, and yea ive got a gay m8 in glasgow.....but all my m8s are straight, and all my social m8 s are too,
> 
> theres a few really cool bars in my area.....great fun, good people......thats where i mainly hang out...and tbh most guys i meet are in straight places.


Right this is my advice ...

And I apologise in advance if I'm teaching granny to suck eggs ..... 

you need to broaden your social circle to include more gay men ... that doesn't mean you have to drop your straight mates or stop socialising with them... you can keep the two groups separate or mix those who you think would be comfortable in each other's company.

Focus on making friends rather than looking for boyfriend material ( no reason not to sleep with them initially btw ... ) , the reason being is once you make friends , you'll be introduced to their friends, and you'll be invited to social events that do not revolve around clubs and bars . You are more likely to click with someone you meet through mutual friends than you are randomly in a club /bar/ or through the internet (which IMO work best as pick up joints).

I can think of five couples I know of , three of those couples met through mutual friends (one being a blind date) , one couple met at the Two Brewers Clapham (this was a pull) , and the fifth on the internet.

It's not going to be easy , but it will happen , also don't just home in on people who are body builders / workout.. I recall you like history (spanish?) and I'm sure you have other interests too ... television , films etc ... like the blind date couple who've been together 8 or 9 years , one half is a gym boy and could hold his own with quite a few on here , his other half isn't at all and is actually getting a little porky IMO ... however their relationship is sustained by other common interests (and they are a delight to spend time with....)

Sorry again if I'm saying the obvious ....

You are going to have to get through quite a few frogs before you get to your prince ... but you may meet your prince through a frog


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Right this is my advice ...
> 
> And I apologise in advance if I'm teaching granny to suck eggs .....
> 
> ...


Greshie would you please release your other foot from the closet please


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I quite like the term turd smuggler


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

bottom bandit

butt-pirate

swordsman

are 3 of my faves.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> bottom bandit
> 
> butt-pirate
> 
> ...


what are their first names


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> what are their first names


Ahhh my true tag team partner is back!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Ahhh my true tag team partner is back!


yep, its been a rollercoaster of several days, had the worse day at work tday...havent recovered from weekend and woke up with a terrible come down, if that wasnt bad, i had to dig holes in the soaking wet for best part of 8hrs


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> yep, its been a rollercoaster of several days, had the worse day at work tday...havent recovered from weekend and woke up with a terrible come down, if that wasnt bad, i had to dig holes in the soaking wet for best part of 8hrs


Did he fight Back?? deep grave


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Did he fight Back?? deep grave


haha no he didnt, he was still drunk from his date with Peyalo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yep, its been a rollercoaster of several days, had the worse day at work tday...havent recovered from weekend and woke up with a terrible come down, if that wasnt bad, i had to dig holes in the soaking wet for best part of 8hrs


What happened at work? Why was you digging hole?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha no he didnt, he was still drunk from his date with Peyalo


Ah you found him like that then, with his anus spread like a wizards sleeve and 9 outgoing msgs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Ah you found him like that then, with his anus spread like a wizards sleeve and 9 outgoing msgs


 it was more like a clowns pocket


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> What happened at work? Why was you digging hole?


was erecting (haha i said erect) a fence so needed to dig 18inch holes for the post to go in, wouldnt be too bad expect for the fact the ground was hard and it kept bucketing down


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> it was more like a clowns pocket


did sh!t just keep coming out?? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> was erecting (haha i said erect) a fence so needed to dig 18inch holes for the post to go in, wouldnt be too bad expect for the fact the ground was hard and it kept bucketing down


Hmmm, I would have just hired someone lol


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> lolo...tks pal.....were up to 13th call now..i mean you cant aggresivley force someone to like you...FFS


STALKER!!!! h34r:

My ex was like this... Weve been split up 6 months... I still get calls even though shes on call block. She just loves the sound of my answering machine :wacko:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> did sh!t just keep coming out?? lol


yeah so i put a sock in his mouth


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hmmm, I would have just hired someone lol


i work for the council so it woulda came out of my pocket, haha i cant keep a straight face with your avi


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> STALKER!!!! h34r:
> 
> Im like this... Weve been split up 6 months... I still call her even though shes a cock block. She just hates the sound of my answering machine :wacko:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> yep, its been a rollercoaster of several days, had the worse day at work tday...havent recovered from weekend and woke up with a terrible come down, if that wasnt bad, i had to dig holes in the soaking wet for best part of 8hrs


Best part of 8 hours broke down

Turn up late 7:25am

Talk about why you are late to work mates 8am

Try and find favorite shovel 9am

Start digging 9:15am

Morning Brew 9:30am

Talk about getting right on it over the weekend to fellow work mates 10.30am

Lunch 11pm

More digging 1pm

Talk to site foreman about the hole you are digging and the complication you have been having working the wheel barrow 2pm

Little more digging 2.30pm

Home time 3pm

So all in all a hard days work in the eyes of the guy doing the digging


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Feelin-Big said:


> STALKER!!!! h34r:
> 
> My ex was like this... Weve been split up 6 months... I still get calls even though he's on call block. he just loves the taste of my knob it's like a cheese machine :wacko:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i work for the council so it woulda came out of my pocket, haha i cant keep a straight face with your avi


oh maybe not then!

Especially for Greshie and the boys haha

What happened to your avi?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> MURRAY WALKER!!!! h34r:
> 
> My ex is him... Weve been split up 6 months... I still get calls even though hes on call block. he just loves the sound of my answering machine which is a Formula 1 car :wacko:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> oh maybe not then!
> 
> Especially for Greshie and the boys haha
> 
> What happened to your avi?


my sister took me picture but left her camera at a mates, might take one of facebook if i can...in honest, that avi of yours could be anyone, it looks like oyu leaned over the guy in front of you on a bus and took one of him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Best part of 8 hours broke down
> 
> Turn up late 7:25am
> 
> ...


think if i mentioned to the foreman about not being able to use a wheel barrow, id get thrown in the hole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> my sister took me picture but left her camera at a mates, might take one of facebook if i can...in honest, that avi of yours could be anyone, it looks like oyu leaned over the guy in front of you on a bus and took one of him


Just have to trust me that its me.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> think if i mentioned to the foreman about not being able to use a wheel barrow, id get thrown in the hole


Look Mr Snack you work for the council all that comes out of your mouth are lies lies and more lies

You have to have a discussion with your work mate about every thing as decisions by council work men are only ever made in two's (This may i add is a know fact)


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Look Mr Snack you work for the council all that comes out of your mouth are lies lies and more lies
> 
> You have to have a discussion with your work mate about every thing as decisions by council work men are only ever made in two's (This may i add is a know fact)


Come on facebook a min instead of chatting up men on here


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Feelin-Big said:


> Come on facebook a min instead of chatting up men on here


Jealous....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Look Mr Snack you work for the council all i want to do is cum in your mouth
> 
> You have to have a discussion with your work mate about every thing such as what gay clubs to go to as decisions by council work men are only ever made in my bed (This may i add is a known fact amongst the gay community which im a avid member)


fixed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> fixed


beautiful fix


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Jealous....


Not really... Now iv spoke to you, you can carry on chatting men up...


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> fixed


Im not even going to like this change you have made... 

It seems i have hit a nerve in regards to the factual truth of the common council workman


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Im not even going to like the sex-change i have made...
> 
> It seems i have hit a nerve in regards to the factual truth of the common cross dresser that i am


fixed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> i love a beautiful fix


fixed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> fixed


This is a dangerous thing you have learnt. I scared to even write this message.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Im Scared people will find out i like to touch myself in public places..
> 
> It seems i have hit a nerve when some council workers found me sniffing bicycle seats outside the library


Revamped


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> beautiful dix


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oops you didn't put fix, therefore you have just been bummed by Greshie


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Nothing to fix. You don't fix perfection.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

freeline said:


> Nothing but dicks. You don't fvck with perfection.


fixed


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Greshie would you please release your other foot from the closet please


As I've told you before , I've never had any foot in any closet .............



barsnack said:


> my sister took me picture but left her camera at a mates, might take one of facebook if i can...in honest, that avi of yours could be anyone, it looks like oyu leaned over the guy in front of you on a bus and took one of him


*more EXCUSES * .......



Big Kris said:


> Look Mr Snack you work for the council all that comes out of your mouth are lies lies and more lies
> 
> You have to have a discussion with your work mate about every thing as decisions by council work men are only ever made in two's (This may i add is a know fact)


More than two's , one has to supervise , one is there to hand baasnatch the spade and a fourth is there to make sure he digs the hole according to Health and safety rules... this is after they have all been on a course to teach them how to hold a spade properly and the right way to dig a hole ....


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've never dated a guy so have no idea on what advice you give for that, apart from ck jelly if you're dft and a cork if you're not.


Think its ky- jelly


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> it was more like a clowns pocket


actually more lie a Hippos Yawn


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Right this is my advice ...
> 
> And I apologise in advance if I'm teaching granny to suck eggs .....
> 
> ...


I get what ur sayin dude.....but being gay is part of me...it doesn't make me who i am.....and ur not the first to say i need to Gay -up a bit.....

and although im goin out on dates...im not on the hunt for relatonship...im realy not.....im the last person you want to be attached too ...lollll

socially, i dont see the point of standing in a bar i dont like just cause its gay, theres too many cool bars around to be doing that, i lives in the city centre so all my m8s

work in the stores, bars etc....and we all meet up, hang out in bars around town.....i took them once...but w wee al bored after 10mins and left.

the othe day a guy asked me if i only go for other muscle guys, i was like no but its my sport and its better if i met someone with that common interest,

i can be quitefaatical about workouts, food etc and non gym goers just dont get that


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> I get what ur sayin dude.....but being gay is part of me...it doesn't make me who i am.....and ur not the first to say i need to Gay -up a bit.....
> 
> and although im goin out on dates...im not on the hunt for relatonship...im realy not.....im the last person you want to be attached too ...lollll
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is you need to increase your circle of gay friends ... ( there is no such thing as 'gaying up' as such, except in stereotypes.... ) how you do this is up to you ... and that doesn't mean you have to spend your leisure time haunting gay clubs/pubs (some of which are pretty desperate I agree) , however sometimes you need to look towards end result rather than the means of getting there....

Common interest in BB would be good no doubt about it , but don't preclude others just becuase they may not be so interested ..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Thank god you can't make another guy pregnant because if you could there would be little Toby1's running around all over the show


Is this you openly admitting to having previously inseminated men?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> That's my whole point - you can't inseminate another man!
> 
> (edit: unless I've got the whole definition of insemination wrong?!? Now I'm worried. No...I must be right. You don't hear people saying "I just inseminated that chicks face lol". Mind you me and my mates refer to it as "throwing your DNA about the place/room". Eg you can say that when you left that chicks/blokes flat this morning you had left your DNA all over the show  )


Definition:

Verb: Introduce semen into (a woman or a female animal) by natural or artificial means.

I guess men can't be inseminated. I have come to the conclusion your gay Toby.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> ...and the names Toby1 not Toby. You can call me Toby1Kenobi if you want the full name.


Sorry Toby.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> ...and the names Toby1 not Toby. You can call me Toby1Kenobi if you want the full name.


Shouldn't that be Tobyiknobu ??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> All I'm saying is you need to increase your circle of gay friends ... ( there is no such thing as 'gaying up' as such, except in stereotypes.... ) how you do this is up to you ... and that doesn't mean you have to spend your leisure time haunting gay clubs/pubs (some of which are pretty desperate I agree) , however sometimes you need to look towards end result rather than the means of getting there....
> 
> Common interest in BB would be good no doubt about it , but don't preclude others just becuase they may not be so interested ..


greshie i have a lot of friends already that give me everything i need.....i don't need to add any more gay friends to my social circle/ life to make my future complete...

im not sure where your going with this but to be clear...my life, my pals, my social life is good....just cause i went on a date with a bloke doesn't mean im looking for

a knight in shining armour or a relationship......

the gym and the lifestyle that goes with it appeals to me......ofcourse im not going to look passed anyone cause they don't go to the gym....im not that shallow trust me......but its a quality i like...healthy body = healthy mind......i like fit, healthy people....

the end result for me...is health and happiness in whatever form that may take


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> greshie i have a lot of friends already that give me everything i need.....i don't need to add any more gay friends to my social circle/ life to make my future complete...
> 
> im not sure where your going with this but to be clear...my life, my pals, my social life is good....just cause i went on a date with a bloke doesn't mean im looking for
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take anything from it...I think Greshie is trying for the UKM Mother Hen award  he's a close second behind Romper.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> I wouldn't take anything from it...I think Greshie is trying for the UKM Mother Hen award  he's a close second behind Romper.


Yeah Romper mothers me good and proper


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JusNoGood said:


> I wouldn't take anything from it...I think Greshie is trying for the UKM Mother Hen award  he's a close second behind Romper.


im not dude....im just being clear......i know myself and what i need better than anyone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> im not dude....im just being clear......i know myself and what i need better than anyone.


I disagree, you need some putang, trust me


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> im not dude....im just being queer.... know myself and what i need better than anyone and that's some minge.


Better


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Our Thomas may be somewhat giddy this evening me thinks.....

Fair fu**ing play to him as well....


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Ouch. Very close to that whole invisible line me thinks... Be careful


How was your holiday to Nunya?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Ouch. Very close to that whole invisible line me thinks... Be careful


I dance on that line and spit in its theoretical eye


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I disagree, you need some putang, trust me


I think at Tom's age and experience ( which trust me probably far outgrows 99 % of us on here ) he knows what he wants from life.

IF he wanted minge they would que up to give it to him..... l am guessing now he has come out the fella's will do the same.... he has chosen the brown route... we have to respect and accept that..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think at Tom's age and experience ( which trust me probably far outgrows 99 % of us on here ) he knows what he wants from life.
> 
> IF he wanted minge they would que up to give it to him..... l am guessing now he has come out the fella's will do the same.... he has chosen the brown route... we have to respect and accept that..


There is a queue actually, Romper pushed infront of Greshie and a fight broke out.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> There is a queue actually, Romper pushed infront of Greshie and a fight broke out.


Anyone who has seen what they would have comng would run a fu**ing mile mate trust me !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Our Thomas may be somewhat giddy this evening me thinks.....
> 
> Fair fu**ing play to him as well....


.....he is believe me G :bounce: :clap:

it could be the next " big thing "...... :rockon:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

do you think by the time this thread is finished, your date will have moved on


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> do you think by the time this thread is finished, your date will have moved on


hmm...not sure...ive removed him from facebook and the site i met him on.....hes still texting....got 3 joke texts tonight.....so dont thinkso

I HAVE THOUGH!!.....had a coffee before the gym today with the personal trainer.....hes HAWT!!!......meeting up again at the weekend


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> hmm...not sure...ive removed him from facebook and the site i met him on.....hes still texting....got 3 joke texts tonight.....so dont thinkso
> 
> I HAVE THOUGH!!.....had a coffee before the gym today with the personal trainer.....hes HAWT!!!......meeting up again at the weekend


I think the most important thing is, what were the joke texts?

1) Knock knock

Who's there?

That was just me smashing your back doors in

2) Knock Knock

Who's there?

Thats me smashing you in the face for ignoring my texts you cvnt


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I think the most important thing is, what were the joke texts?
> 
> 1) Knock knock
> 
> ...


lol.....dude why do u presume its me gettin rattled?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> lol.....dude why do u presume its me gettin rattled?


Maybe ccos I am the eggman, I am the walrus, your getting rattled.

I don't know, I just assume your the taker.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Joke

Man walks into a bar, Peyalo shouts 'why walk into one, when you can suck one'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Joke
> 
> Man walks into a bar, Peyalo shouts 'why walk into one, when you can suck one'


Pelayo walks into a bar. He sucks everyones cock


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Stephen Hawking walks into a bar, everyone shouts 'miracle'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Stephen Hawking walks into a bar, everyone shouts 'miracle'


Don King walks into BNP headquartes......it doesn't end well.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Maybe ccos I am the eggman, I am the walrus, your getting rattled.
> 
> I don't know, I just assume your the taker.


go on......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gary Glitter walks into a Primary School, police get called


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barnshack walks in to a bar...says to a guy....can i push your stool in ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> hmm...not sure...ive removed him from facebook and the site i met him on.....hes still texting....got 3 joke texts tonight.....so dont thinkso


Can you not block him ?... there's a reject list function on my mobile which can bar incoming numbers (and I've had to use it!)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> go on......


ermmm.........That was it really.



Pelayo said:


> barnshack walks in to a bar...says to a guy....can i push your stool in ?


Pelayo walks into a bar, Bar said "cheers, I just came"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> barnshack walks in to a bar...says to a guy....can i push your stool in ?


barnshack walks into a bar, and says hello to his friend 'BARSNACK'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> barnshack walks into a bar, and says hello to his friend 'BARSNACK'


Nice.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Can you not block him ?... there's a reject list function on my mobile which can bar incoming numbers (and I've had to use it!)


oh i couldnt...hes fragile....



JPaycheck said:


> ermmm.........That was it really.
> 
> well for the record...its never planned either way.....it depends on what happens
> 
> Pelayo walks into a bar, Bar said "cheers, I just came"


with the amount of gear im on it happens regurarley...lolll



barsnack said:


> barnshack walks into a bar, and says hello to his friend 'BARSNACK'


oooops...silly me......is ur real name barney?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

What you running at the moment pelayo?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

n, real names emmet, barneys are another name for e's were im from


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> What you running at the moment pelayo?


2ml test/ mast/ tren e......kicked in about 2 week ago......i was like a feend at the gym today....strength was through the roof...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...and the drunken phone calls begin.................

7 in the last hour and 4 texts...............


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

what the texts say?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

send him a picture of you and some massive black man. and say this is my new boyfriend.

my mates ex gf did that to him. works. srs.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> what the texts say?


1155..... hi thomas..how are you? hope your well?

1220.... 2. why did you block me from facebook?

1245.... 3. its really hurtful

then gets a message delivery text meaning hes seeing if im reading them !

played voicemail and just deleted every 3 seconds without listening to them

freeline....i might just send him a pic of me and ma new man.....Fireman/ personal trainer....fit as fook !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> 1155..... hi thomas..how are you? hope your well?
> 
> 1220.... 2. why did you block me from facebook?
> 
> ...


come on now, just speak to him and explain whats going on, dont be mean


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> come on now, just speak to him and explain whats going on, dont be mean


Yes do the decent thing ... I'm sure you can let him down nicely


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^ weve had that convo days ago....its sat night...hes got a beer in him....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^ weve had that convo days ago....its sat night...hes got a beer in him....


Well in that case block him on your mobile ....you've told him once .....

the bloke obviously has issues .... but it's no reason for you to be harrassed by him.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tell him your new girlfriend knows karate...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> Tell him your new girlfriend knows karate...


yea...and shes hung !! lolllll


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tell him you've got AID's, that'll scare him off


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> tell him you've got AID's, that'll scare him off


 :w00t:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

barsnack said:


> tell him you've got AID's, that'll scare him off


Because then he'll have to learn sign language. And to be honest it looks a real faff on, so he'll probs not bother.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> Because then he'll have to learn sign language. And to be honest it looks a real faff on, so he'll probs not bother.


 :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> Because then he'll have to learn sign language. And to be honest it looks a real faff on, so he'll probs not bother.


ive no idea what that means, is it encoded


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> ive no idea what that means, is it encoded


me neither barnshack


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Me neither


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oh...hearing aids.......hmmm


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not so think as you drunk I am


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

freeline said:


> I wish Pelayo would..............24/7


fixed


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

19 pages fuaarrrrkkk, wish dates i've had have been as epic as this haha


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha if only girls were like that towards me!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> 19 pages fuaarrrrkkk, wish dates i've had have been as epic as this haha


you could hook up with Peyalo since your both in scotland


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> 19 pages fuaarrrrkkk, wish dates i've had have been as epic as this haha


dude remember u were telling me about Jumping Jacks.....someone asked me to go there last night...googled it and was like ...noooooooooooooooooooooo

and pal...u dont want a date like this...lol



barsnack said:


> you could hook up with Peyalo since your both in scotland


so is billy connelley....and that would defo be a NO ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> dude remember u were telling me about Jumping Jacks.....someone asked me to go there last night...googled it and was like ...noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> and pal...u dont want a date like this...lol
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you could hook up with Peyalo since your both in scotland


As sexy as he is brah i've got a gf  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dude remember u were telling me about Jumping Jacks.....someone asked me to go there last night...googled it and was like ...noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> and pal...u dont want a date like this...lol
> 
> so is billy connelley....and that would defo be a NO ...


Lol jumpin jacks is where it's at bro!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> As sexy as he is brah i've got a gf  .


pics or we wont believe you


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

barsnack said:


> pics or we wont believe you


add me on facebook xxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> add me on facebook xxxxxxxxx <3


dont have facebook yet, think im the only one who hasnt


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

barsnack said:


> dont have facebook yet, think im the only one who hasnt


Then your either 40 or a virgin, which one is it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Then your either 40 or a virgin, which one is it?


why cant i be both...i do actually have one, i just deactivated it due to getting into serious trouble with a few birds and my boss at the time


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

barsnack said:


> why cant i be both...i do actually have one, i just deactivated it due to getting into serious trouble with a few birds and my boss at the time


Excuses excuses  .


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pelayo, can I ask you a question?

Due to various evolutionary developments, heterosexual men tend to initially be attracted to physical attributes of women; so, whether she's pretty, has a nice body (read: child-bearing hips etc), large breasts etc, due to men typically approaching women. On the other hand, women tend to be attracted to things like status, wealth etc in men. With gay men, do you find you're initially more attracted to physical traits, traits related to status etc, or a combination?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pelayo, can I ask you a question?
> 
> Due to various evolutionary developments, heterosexual men tend to initially be attracted to physical attributes of women; so, whether she's pretty, has a nice body (read: child-bearing hips etc), large breasts etc, due to men typically approaching women. On the other hand, women tend to be attracted to things like status, wealth etc in men. With gay men, do you find you're initially more attracted to physical traits, traits related to status etc, or a combination?


Whichever category my ass falls into, thats the one.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pelayo, can I ask you a question?
> 
> Due to various evolutionary developments, heterosexual men tend to initially be attracted to physical attributes of women; so, whether she's pretty, has a nice body (read: child-bearing hips etc), large breasts etc, due to men typically approaching women. On the other hand, women tend to be attracted to things like status, wealth etc in men. With gay men, do you find you're initially more attracted to physical traits, traits related to status etc, or a combination?


i get the feeling he just likes a big cock


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> As sexy as he is brah i've got a gf  .


sorry, why you can't hook up with peyalo when you got a gf?

i have seen many guys look for gay sex when they got wives!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

narraboth said:


> sorry, why you can't hook up with peyalo when you got a gf?
> 
> i have seen many guys look for gay sex when they got wives!


michael barrymore being one, and tom cruise


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i get the feeling he just likes a big cock


nice to see your back eventually!

but why I got an impression that you are under 26 or something

(well maybe you are, but your photo doesn't look like  )


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pelayo, can I ask you a question?
> 
> Due to various evolutionary developments, heterosexual men tend to initially be attracted to physical attributes of women; so, whether she's pretty, has a nice body (read: child-bearing hips etc), large breasts etc, due to men typically approaching women. On the other hand, women tend to be attracted to things like status, wealth etc in men. With gay men, do you find you're initially more attracted to physical traits, traits related to status etc, or a combination?


gay men who go for him are very focus on physical for sure! if you ask someone with bad shape like me you might get different answer. lol

well, no, I can tell you that gay men are into physical/good looking people as much as stright men, if not more. That's why you see more and more gay guys in the gym.

I know one or two gay guys who are quite good looking and with reasonable body shape, they are quite difficult to be with, always changing jobs, not very faithful in relationship, but men wait in que for their love.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> michael barrymore being one, and tom cruise


John Travolta?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> As sexy as he is brah i've got a gf  .


cheers dude...its a Scottish trait



SK-XO said:


> Lol jumpin jacks is where it's at bro!


ma pal text me after half an hour and said...im out of here....lol



barsnack said:


> pics or we wont believe you


dude its almost unfair...face, body....all good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Pelayo, can I ask you a question?
> 
> Due to various evolutionary developments, heterosexual men tend to initially be attracted to physical attributes of women; so, whether she's pretty, has a nice body (read: child-bearing hips etc), large breasts etc, due to men typically approaching women. On the other hand, women tend to be attracted to things like status, wealth etc in men. With gay men, do you find you're initially more attracted to physical traits, traits related to status etc, or a combination?


Depends on the situation dude, i.e in a bar it would be physical,you know that feeling when you spot someone ( m/f) and think Phwoarrrrr :bounce:

longer term its about how someone holds themself, the person, attitude, personality...as far as money/ status goes...i want to be with someone that has a purpose every day, a reason to get out of bed, energetic, charasmatic....get up and go.....plus i have to fancy them....thats very important....if you dont have attraction it will never work.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

narraboth said:


> sorry, why you can't hook up with peyalo when you got a gf?
> 
> i have seen many guys look for gay sex when they got wives!


BUT thats not me narraboth....im not in to that....if a guy with a GF/ BF wants to play away then so be it, it just wont be with me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

narraboth said:


> gay men who go for him are very focus on physical for sure! if you ask someone with bad shape like me you might get different answer. lol
> 
> well, no, I can tell you that gay men are into physical/good looking people as much as stright men, if not more. That's why you see more and more gay guys in the gym.
> 
> I know one or two gay guys who are quite good looking and with reasonable body shape, they are quite difficult to be with, always changing jobs, not very faithful in relationship, but men wait in que for their love.


i would say that all men are are attracted to the physical....that initail impression.....that first 10 mins when u meet someone and u know your attracted,

relationships are hard work no matter what ur shape and size......how many fit good looking people are single verses average looking people being attached?

i think men/ women want to be with good looking, good body people but forget that it takes hard work and dedication to maintain that body.....u have to be focused and sometimes selfish and some people view that as arrogance.....which isn't always the case.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

narraboth said:


> sorry, why you can't hook up with peyalo when you got a gf?
> 
> i have seen many guys look for gay sex when they got wives!


Come up to Dumfries and Galloway , bi-sexual men and married men who like/want a bit of [email protected] seem to be everywhere , and I'm not sure if it is due to social pressures or local genetics... !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> *i would say that **all men **are are attracted to the physical....that initail impression.....that first 10 mins when u meet someone and u know your attracted,*
> 
> *
> relationships are hard work no matter what ur shape and size......how many fit good looking people are single verses average looking people being attached?*
> ...


I certainly agree with this tho' physical attraction isn't just about a defined and worked out physique ... think of chubby chasers for example.

I'm also not sure about people wanting to be with good looking good body people , yes such images provide fantasy and porn material , but in terms of a relationship I actually think personality and the physical expression of personality is more important than physique alone (I hope I'm making sense here, I'm not sure I am).


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I certainly agree with this tho' physical attraction isn't just about a defined and worked out physique ... think of chubby chasers for example.
> 
> I'm also not sure about people wanting to be with good looking good body people , yes such images provide fantasy and porn material , but in terms of a relationship I actually think personality and the physical expression of personality is more important than physique alone (I hope I'm making sense here, I'm not sure I am).


chubby chasers are still after physical looking, just they have a different taste.

the problem is physical looking is the first thing you will notice and i doubt if gay man would like to have a relationship with someone he's not sexually into at all, if he doesn't have a financial crisis.

If one has a nice body/face, he will have more chance to show that he is a decent person too. And if he is not a decent person, I am sure there will be still plenty of gay men would say 'I just love you no matter what.'

That's just what I saw in gay community.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> BUT thats not me narraboth....im not in to that....if a guy with a GF/ BF wants to play away then so be it, it just wont be with me.


I know. I was joking.

I don't do that either. I don't want to touch a dick if it routinely gets in a pussy LOL

But I am curious, what kind of 'affair' you are looking for?

you said you are not into long term relationship. But you are also not into 'no-string fun' or one night stand.

but you do a lot of txt msg, start with a drink and then maybe go to bed, sounds like a proper dating. that's it all?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I certainly agree with this tho' physical attraction isn't just about a defined and worked out physique ... think of chubby chasers for example.
> 
> I'm also not sure about people wanting to be with good looking good body people , yes such images provide fantasy and porn material , but in terms of a relationship I actually think personality and the physical expression of personality is more important than physique alone (I hope I'm making sense here, I'm not sure I am).


agreed, i always say you ultimatley fall for the person not the body.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

narraboth said:


> I know. I was joking.
> 
> I don't do that either. I don't want to touch a dick if it routinely gets in a pussy LOL
> 
> ...


lol...i guess i am in to dating verses no strings fun, which wasn't always the case- believe me 

as far as LTR's.......im great for the first 3/6 months then i s.hit maself and run for the hills :lol: :lol:

and the word Dating does my head in.....i prefer socialising.... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Depends on the situation dude, i.e in a bar it would be physical,you know that feeling when you spot someone ( m/f) and think Phwoarrrrr :bounce:
> 
> longer term its about how someone holds themself, the person, attitude, personality...as far as money/ status goes...i want to be with someone that has a purpose every day, a reason to get out of bed, energetic, charasmatic....get up and go.....plus i have to fancy them....thats very important....if you dont have attraction it will never work.


Your attracted to the looks you fall in love with the person is how l see it...


----------

